

Banned Defcon RFID Hacking Presentation [pdf] - viggity
http://tech.mit.edu/V128/N30/subway/Defcon_Presentation.pdf

======
viggity
They show all sorts of ways to circumvent various systems in the Boston rail
system. Really neat presentation, especially if you've taken any courses on
hardware design or cryptography.

------
harshal_patil
ygtffffffff

